

Vessel’s A/B Testing Platform For Mobile Launches Out Of Closed Beta - kodeshpa
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/02/vessels-ab-testing-platform-for-ios-and-android-launches-out-of-closed-beta/

======
kodeshpa
How it works [http://docs.vessel.io/how-it-works/](http://docs.vessel.io/how-
it-works/)

